# Duplicators



## designer (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone use a tracer or duplicator to get their pens close before final sizing and finishing?

Can you use your own pen for a template?


----------



## Edward Po (May 27, 2014)

designer said:


> Does anyone use a tracer or duplicator to get their pens close before final sizing and finishing?
> 
> Can you use your own pen for a template?



My wood lathe have build in attachments to do copy turning from sample and template


----------



## Edward Po (May 27, 2014)

Copy turning with template
I do all my pen turning activites using this machine. It can also use for free style turning with the attachment
If you want to view the machine in operation, I can give you the url.

Regards


----------



## glenspens (May 27, 2014)

I use a PSI duplicator off and on because of arthritis and carpal tunnel on days that i can't hold the tools very good .......


----------



## designer (May 27, 2014)

Interesting.  Yes I would like to see it in use.


----------



## designer (May 27, 2014)

How does it work for you Glen?  Any problems or is it any faster?


----------



## glenspens (May 27, 2014)

i do ok with it, i don't  duplicate with it ...just use in place of the gouge/ skew to get it turned down ....


----------



## Edward Po (May 27, 2014)

designer said:


> Interesting.  Yes I would like to see it in use.



No problem, I will post tmr ( It is midnight here). Meanwhile, my machine in conjunction with a build in indexing  can also carry out fluting process.


----------



## plantman (May 27, 2014)

I use my PSI duplicator on both my mini metal lathe and my smaller wood lathe. I make my own templates out of 1/16 inch sheet brass that I can cut on my scroll saw with a metal cutting blade. It is quite a help when I am turning chess sets and need 2, 4, or 16 of the same pieces that should be reasonably the same size. I have used it to turn Christmas ornaments and colums for clocks, but never used it to duplicate pens. It takes more time  to set up the machine than it takes me to turn a pen. Now if youhad to turn 25 pens the same, I could see using it.   Jim  S


----------



## Edward Po (May 27, 2014)

A video taken few years ago showing my copying from sample process in my machine.

My apologise, I have problem uploading the video. Will try again later or you can go directly to youtube to view it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIbKhXCwNhg


----------



## sbell111 (May 28, 2014)

I'm still completely jealous.


----------

